# Agarrarse a un cabo [ clavo ] ardiendo



## nomen

Hola a todos.
He escuchado y leído en infinidad de ocasiones eso de "agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo", y nunca he encontrado un argumento que justifique la expresión. En cambio, si en vez de "clavo" hablásemos de "cabo" sería fácil pensar que podría ser una expresión marinera, donde el uso de la palabra cabo es muy común (por cuerda), y es fácil imaginar que si alguien cayese al mar se agarraría a un cabo, aunque estuviese ardiendo.
Saludos


----------



## WUPPIE

Yo creo que "agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo" quiere decir que, tan grande es el apuro o la necesidad, que se puede uno agarrar hasta a un clavo ardiendo.
Lo de cabo no lo sabía. Simplemente es un caso menos escalofriante (porque el clavo es de hierro).
Un saludo
Wuppie


----------



## Jonno

La expresión con clavo viene en el DRAE, así que no es ningún error. La situación es la misma que el ejemplo que pones del cabo (expresión que nunca he visto, por otro lado): imagina que debes agarrarte a un clavo al rojo vivo para salvarte de un peligro.

*agarrarse a, o de, un clavo ardiendo.*

*1.* locs. verbs. coloqs. Valerse de cualquier recurso o medio, por difícil o arriesgado que sea, para salvarse de un peligro, evitar un mal que amenaza o conseguir alguna otra cosa.

Si el problema es que relacionas arder con llamas, y según eso un trozo de metal no puede desprender llamas, ten en cuenta que arder también es sinónimo de abrasar:

*1.* tr. Reducir a brasa, quemar. U. t. c. prnl.
*2.* tr. Dicho del calor o del frío excesivos: Secar una planta o solo las puntas de sus hojas y pétalos. U. t. c. prnl.
*3.* tr. *Calentar demasiado*.


----------



## egiptologo

La expresión "agararrarse a un cabo ardiendo" nunca la he escuchado, pero con la palabra clavo sí. La explicación ya te la ha dado *Jonno. *


----------



## nomen

En Rae podemos encontrar:
cabo1.
(Del lat. caput, cabeza).
1. m. Cada uno de los extremos de las cosas.
13. m. Mar. cuerda (‖ de atar o suspender pesos).
dar ~.
1. loc. verb. Auxiliar a una persona caída al agua.
echar un ~ a alguien.
1. loc. verb. Ayudarle en situación comprometida o dificultosa.
Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

Quizás lo que confunde a Nomen es la idea de clavo, en el sentido de que normalmente son pequeños y no sobresalen mucho, con lo cual es difícil poder asirse a él. Pero también los hay como éste y más grandes. Imagínatelo clavado, que sobresale lo suficiente, que está al rojo vivo y es que lo único a lo que te puedes agarrar para no caer al vacío.


----------



## nomen

Créame que conozco clavos de todos los tamaños. Lo que sigue sin cuadrarme es que se utilice como referencia de solución, algo que nunca nadie ha visto, como sería un clavo incandescente como único asidero para evitar una caída, cuando la imagen de agarrarse a un cabo (de cuerda) es una imagen que todos hemos visto de manera repetida, por lo menos en películas.
Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

Nomen, ahí no podemos entrar. La expresión es la que es: a ti no te acaba de cuadrar y los demás hacemos porque nos cuadre. Imaginación (de cada uno) al poder .


----------



## Jonno

Los caminos del idioma son inescrutables. Infinidad de dichos tuvieron sentido alguna vez y ahora suenan absurdos. O lo fueron desde el principio. Pero es así como se usan, nos parezcan lógicos o no.

(Y, en mi opinión, tan verosímil y probable es encontrarse en una situación en la que debas agarrarte a una cuerda en llamas como a un clavo al rojo vivo )


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:


nomen said:


> cuando la imagen de agarrarse a un cabo (de cuerda) es una imagen que todos hemos visto de manera repetida, por lo menos en películas.


Esto es mucho suponer sobre todo si, como creo pero no estoy seguro, la expresión es anterior a los hermanos Lumière.
Cuando te caes te agarras a lo que sea, por pequeño que sea (un clavo) y por peligroso que resulte (ardiendo), siempre te parecerá más seguro que el final de la caída.
De acuerdo con Jonno sobre la _inescrutabilidad_, si se me permite, del lenguaje.


----------



## Jonno

Madame Barberin said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esto es mucho suponer sobre todo si, como creo pero no estoy seguro, la expresión es anterior a los hermanos Lumière.



El "clavo ardiendo" es al menos un par de siglos anterior  Según lo que se comentó en este tema de WordReference podría tener su origen en las ordalías o Juicios de Dios.

En el CORDE aparecen varios casos. El más antiguo, del s. XVII, hace referencia al clavo ardiendo como instrumento de tormento:


> y sintiéndose debilitado, pidió le traxessen un bocado que comer, y un trago de agua que bever traxéronle una costra de vizcocho duríssimo, que no pudo mascar, y diéronle a bever un brebage in mundo, y asqueroso, que aun no le pudo sufrir el olfato. Estando assí se llegó al siervo de Dios Juan Quispe, Indio bautizado, dicípulo de los más queridos, y beneficiados del Padre, y diziéndole muchos oprobrios, levantó la mano, y le dio una gran bofetada, pero al mesmo punto cayó sobre él la ira de Dios, porque se le secó el braço, y vivió con él seco más de cincuenta años, hasta el de 1624, conservándole el Señor la vida hasta entonces, para que fuesse testigo en las nuevas informaciones, que se hizieron para la canonización del Mártir. No se contentaron los sacrílegos, y crueles verdugos con tan inhumanos tormentos, otros inventaron más fieros, para afligirle de nuevo. Horadárone las mexillas con un huesso agudo, como dizen unos, o con un clavo ardiendo, como dizen otros, o con ambos instrumentos, como es creíble de su ferocidad, y por las heridas le entraron una soga de cortaderas, que se hazen de unas hojas ásperas, que tienen filo, y cortan la carne. También le horadaron de la misma suerte por debaxo de la barba, y de la lengua, y le entraron la soga por la herida a manera de barbiquejo de bestia, y como si lo fuera, le tiraron della, y le llevaron assí maniatado, primero a casa de Doña Angelina su mortal enemiga, la qual viéndole, se embraveció contra él, y le echó muchas maldiciones, y le dixo mil afentras, incitando a los bárbaros para que le atormentassen más. Después lo llevaron a pie, y casi arrastrando tres, o quatro jornadas de asperíssimo camino, lleno de cuestas, pedregales, y pantanos hasta el pueblo de Mancaray, donde el Inga Tupac Amaru, hermano menor de Cusi Titu estava celebrando su coronación.En todas las jornadas que hizieron noche, aliviavan el cansancio del camino con
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AÑO:1657AUTOR:Torres, Bernardo deTÍTULO:Crónica AgustinaPAÍS:PERÚTEMA:19.HistoriografíaPUBLICACIÓN:Ignacio Prado Pastor, Imprenta de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos (Lima), 1974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ir arribaPantalla: 1 de 1.



Y la expresión completa "agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo" en un texto de don Benito Pérez Galdós (una década antes de la invención del cine ):


> Capítulo XIX
> Y luego, llevando sus ideas a un terreno muy distinto del de la caridad, aunque también muy interesante, se dejó decir lo que a la letra se copia:
> - ¿Me podrán decir ustedes dónde y cómo y de qué manera podría yo colocar un poco de dinero, una cantidad que me sobra?... Que sea cosa segura y un producto moderado...
> El efecto que estas cláusulas hicieron en las dos amigas no fue tan grande como debía esperarse. En la cara de Rosalía se pintaba una incredulidad indiferente, que poco después se resolvió en alarma. recordando que el préstamo de cinco duros solicitado un mes antes por Cándida, había tenido un preámbulo parecido al que acababa de oír. Milagros, sin tener confianza en lo que la García Grande decía, sospechaba que hubiese algo de verdad en ello, o lo que es lo mismo, se amparaba a lo absurdo como el desesperado que se agarra al clavo ardiendo.
> - Pero diga usted, Cándida... ¿Ese dinero lo tiene usted?
> - Hija mía, no sea usted material... No lo tengo precisamente en el bolsillo, pero como si lo tuviera... Un día de éstos me lo ha de traer Muñoz y Nones...
> - (Con desaliento.) Un día de éstos..., ya...
> - Y acostumbro pensar las cosas con tiempo... Francamente, no me gusta tener gruesas sumas en casa, porque aun en esta vecindad palaciega hay mala gente...
> Página 141
> 
> Sin dar importancia a los proyectos rentísticos de Cándida, Milagros observaba el vestido. Por aquella época, la ilustre viuda empezaba a declinar ostensiblemente en su porte y en la limpieza y compostura de su vestimenta, si bien no había llegado, ni con mucho, al lastimoso extremo de abandono en que la hemos conocido más tarde.
> Los niños entraron del colegio, y Rosalía fue a darles la merienda.
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AÑO:1884AUTOR:Pérez Galdós, BenitoTÍTULO:La de BringasPAÍS:ESPAÑATEMA:12.Relato extenso novela y otras formas similaresPUBLICACIÓN:Alda Blanco; Carlos Blanco Aguinaga, Cátedra (Madrid), 1994


----------



## nomen

Bueno, con todo respeto,, no me resuelve la duda.
En el caso primero que cita no encuentro la acción de "agarrarse", y en  el segundo se encuentra tras el calificativo de "absurdo".
Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

No tengo claro cuál es tu duda, si a) que crees que la frase original era "agarrarse a un *cabo* ardiendo" y que por deformación la palabra cabo se ha convertido en *clavo*, o b) que no comprendes el significado que entraña lo de agarrarse un desesperado a un clavo ardiendo, última esperanza de salvación, aun cuando esto, y todo el mundo lo sabe, incluso el desesperado, no sirve absolutamente para nada.



> "Bonaparte en los apuros que se ve hoy día se agarrará aunque sea de un clavo ardiendo, y así tomando como opinión publica de los españoles lo que algunos periodistais dicen contra los ingleses, ha creído, ó le acomoda suponer, que estamos como perros y gatos , y trata de desunirnos." (Diario de Mallorca, 12/02/1814, pág. 171).





> "Los dos partidos estremos que hay en estos andurriales y que á tierra van viniéndose a fuerza de fraccionarse se hallan, respecto á recursos, en tan apurado trance, que por salir con su intento de un clavo ardiendo agárrense." (La Posdata, 29/4/1845, pág. 3).


----------



## nomen

*
Evidentemente, la opción a)  es lo que inicialmente planteo.
Saludos*


----------



## Jonno

En ese caso intenta documentar tu hipótesis con algo más que lo que tú crees que debería ser.

La expresión _clavo ardiendo_ está sobradamente documentada, y no tiene por qué demostrarse su "inocencia".


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Jonno said:


> En ese caso intenta documentar tu hipótesis con algo más que lo que tú crees que debería ser.
> 
> La expresión _clavo ardiendo_ está sobradamente documentada, y no tiene por qué demostrarse su "inocencia".



En efecto, se ha dicho así desde hace siglos; y lo del _cabo_ es la primera vez que lo oigo como posibilidad y... por mucho sentido que se le vea (tanto como se le puede ver al clavo) nunca se ha usado. Por algo será. Aunque se puede probar a ponerlo de moda.

Saludos


----------



## nomen

Miguel On Ojj said:


> En efecto, se ha dicho así desde hace siglos; y lo del _cabo_ es la primera vez que lo oigo como posibilidad y... por mucho sentido que se le vea (tanto como se le puede ver al clavo) nunca se ha usado. Por algo será. Aunque se puede probar a ponerlo de moda.
> 
> Saludos



Lo de "nunca" parece demasiado terminante. Existen algunas referencias, como publicaciones en los diarios más importantes. Puede echar un vistazo a esta búsqueda.
https://www.google.es/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q="cabo ardiendo"
Saludos


----------



## Jonno

También en Google se pueden encontrar casos con "palo ardiendo", "cable ardiendo"... Y en versión porno hasta un "rabo ardiendo"  Que se usen, poco o mucho, no quiere decir que sean la "frase original".

Pero con "documentar" me refería más bien a textos más sólidos. Por ejemplo, en el Diccionario de Autoridades de 1726 aparece la versión "Se agarrará de un hierro ardiendo. Phraſe con que ſe dá à entender el gran peligro en el que ſe halla alguno, que por ſalvarſe ſe pondéra de eſte modo para denotar que no perdonará diligéncia alguna por difícil que ſea. Lat. _Ferrum etiam candens effugiendi cauſa arripere_". Esta versión con hierro en vez de clavo se sigue usando en la actualidad, aparece recogida por ejemplo en el "Diccionario de expresiones y locuciones del español" (Juan Antonio Martínez López, Annette Myre Jørgensen).

Si tu hipótesis es que en origen era un cabo y no un clavo, tendrás que buscar en textos anteriores versiones de esa expresión con cabos, cuerdas o maromas en llamas, y no en diarios actuales por importantes que sean.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Cuando alguien habla de _*un cabo ardiend*_*o*, yo me imagino una cuerda de cualquier grosor en combustión, es decir, con desprendimiento de mucho humo, de cenizas y de llamas más o menos visibles.

En cambio, si se habla de _*un clavo ardiendo *_la imagen es muy distinta, puesto que el hierro (o el acero) no es combustible y por lo tanto no habría humo, cenizas ni llamas.

Ahora bien, yo entiendo que para el caso objeto de este hilo no debemos pensar en un clavo en estado de *incandescencia*, como habéis dicho (# 3, # 6 y # 7), sino en un clavo que esté caliente o muy caliente (véanse las definiciones del DRAE), de tal modo que si alguien se agarra a él (supongamos el gran clavo de *Jaime*  como único soporte en la cortada de un barranco) podrá mantenerse sin caer, resistiendo con gran esfuerzo, por muy doloroso que le resulte o, como dice la definición que ha aportado *Jonno*, _por difícil que sea_:



Jonno said:


> *agarrarse a, o de, un clavo ardiendo.*
> *1.* locs. verbs. coloqs. Valerse de cualquier recurso o medio, *por difícil* o arriesgado *que sea*, para salvarse de un peligro, evitar un mal que amenaza o conseguir alguna otra cosa.




Es que, si el metal estuviera incandescente, o sea, a una temperatura entre los 1.000 y los 1.500 grados (recuerden que el agua hierve a 100 graditos de nada, y aun así quema mucho ), la mano del que osara agarrarse a este clavo se destruiría en pocos segundos. 

¿Y por qué estoy yo tan empeñado en poner de relieve esa diferencia?
Sencillamente, porque en el caso de incandescencia cambiaría el sentido que siempre ha tenido  esa loc. verb. coloq., (podría ser un caso más de la serie de TV "EL Ministerio del tiempo" ) puesto que si antes la solución ya era difícil y problemática, ahora es que... es que no hay solución.
--0--

Y eso mismo es lo que pasaría, *Nomen*, si en vez de un _*clavo*_ fuera un _*cabo*_, porque agarrarse a las cenizas de un cuerda para evitar la caída no es tampoco una solución, ¿no crees?

(Perdonad que haya recurrido a la física, a los grados y todo eso en un foro de lengua. Lo he hecho porque mi opinión respecto a las expresiones, los dichos, los refranes, etc., es que cuanto más se ajusten a las leyes de la naturaleza, más tendrán de "verdaderos", ¿no?. Porque eso de estar usando constantemente el tan socorrido _sentido figurado_ no es lo normal, creo yo, es casi como agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo). 

A seguir bien.


----------



## Jonno

Hombre... actualmente no hay que entender la expresión literalmente, da lo mismo que sea un hierro al rojo o simplemente calentito. Pero se te olvida cuál se supone que es el origen de la expresión: los Juicios de Dios.

De Wikipedia: "Otros sufrieron la prueba del hierro candente, para lo cual se enrojecían al fuego unas veces nueve o doce rejas de arado, otras un guantelete de armas, donde el acusado debía meter la mano y otras una barra de hierro". Si el acusado tenía que pasar esa prueba de fuego para salvarse de la muerte, lo haría aunque perdiera la mano.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Tampoco parece muy plausible que uno vaya a caerse por un barranco y que justo ahí, sobresaliendo de la pared, haya un clavo al que agarrarse, y no digamos ya que ese clavo esté ardiendo. Es decir, si vamos a analizar la expresión, no se sostiene por ninguna parte, pero si nos quedamos con la idea, más gráfica no puede ser: uno está dispuesto a agarrarse a ese clavo al rojo vivo si es lo único que puede hacer para no caer. Es instinto de supervivencia. En ese momento poco piensa uno que se va a quedar sin mano. (Lógicamente, pero aquí no hablamos de lógica, nadie resistiría agarrado a ese clavo ardiendo, y así como el primer acto reflejo fue agarrarse a él, el segundo sería soltarlo).


----------



## nomen

Gracias  por tan extensa y amena información, pero...
"Mi cabo", es una cuerda de una longitud variable, según la percepción personal del peligro y las ganas de seguir aguantando al "sargento".
 A diferencia del "clavo", el cabo está ardiendo por un extremo (llamémosle cabo), pero eso no implica necesariamente que nos agarremos a la llama, ni que no exista una posibilidad material de salir del trance antes de que el "cabo" se reduzca a cenizas.
En la manera en que lo expones, el "clavo/cabo ardiendo" sería una ilusa creencia de salvarse de alguna manera, y en la expresión popular, yo creo, hablamos de "apurar una posibilidad".
Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

Mi cabo me lo robaron anoche de romería, dónde estará mi cabo... Lo siento, pero no me he podido resistir a la broma.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Ya leí, *Jonno*, ese estupendo enlace cuando lo mostraste en el # 11, pero por más vueltas que le he dado no he visto la relación que pueda tener la acción de buscarle a un problema importante una solución poco menos que desesperada (pero factible), con una ordalía, es decir, con  una prueba  "de cuyo resultado se infería la inocencia o la culpabilidad del acusado".

Lo único que puedo hacer ya es insistir en mi idea con este ejemplo: Si un profesor explica a sus alumnos el significado de *agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo *y en su discurso señala que ese clavo está al rojo (incandescente), los chicos entenderán inmediatamente que esa expresión no es el símil de una empresa difícil sino el símil de una empresa imposible. Por lo tanto, el profesor los habrá confundido.

Por eso, creo modestamente que no lo deberías decir más, *Jonno*, ¿qué necesidad tienes de ello?:


Jonno said:


> Hombre... actualmente no hay que entender la expresión literalmente, da lo mismo que sea un hierro *al rojo* o simplemente calentito.




Tampoco estoy de acuerdo contigo, *Jaime*, cuando afirmas lo siguiente:


Jaime Bien said:


> uno está dispuesto a agarrarse a ese clavo al *rojo vivo* si es lo único que puede hacer para no caer. Es instinto de supervivencia. En ese momento poco piensa uno que se va a quedar sin mano. (Lógicamente, pero aquí no hablamos de lógica, nadie resistiría agarrado a ese clavo ardiendo, y así como el primer acto reflejo fue agarrarse a él, el segundo sería soltarlo).



Y no estoy de acuerdo porque olvidas lo principal, es decir, el significado de la tan traída y llevada expresión, que si lo repasas, comprobarás que habla de _*valerse de*_, de _*salvarse *_y de _*conseguir*_, mientras que en tu narración ni te vales ni te salvas ni consigues.

En cuanto al _*cabo*_, *Nomen*, ya esperaba yo una respuesta parecida en el sentido de que el cabo puede ser muy largo muy largo, pero esa no es la imagen que tengo yo de "echar un cabo a alguien" que está en apuros y al que se tiene que agarrar. En cuántas películas hemos visto esa acción, incluido el suspense porque el cabo no llega a la primera a su destino por muy poco, ¡mecachis!, y hay que volver al lanzarlo...

En fin, muchachos, a seguir bien.


----------



## Jonno

Pues si no le ves la relación yo, sinceramente, no sé qué más puedo decir 
Pero lo que me deja a cuadros es que me digas que no hable más 

Si agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo es usar cualquier medio por malo que sea para librarse de un mal, y en un juicio de Dios usas un medio por malo que sea para librarte de un mal... blanco y en botella. Para mí el origen de la expresión es verosímil, y en el significado están de acuerdo conmigo la RAE, el Diccionario de Autoridades... y Don Jacinto Benavente 

Todo lo demás es discutir sobre las rodillas de los ángeles.


----------



## nomen

*En este caso, estimada lavecilla, podríamos aplicar aquello de:*

"Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad."


Arthur Conan Doyle (el de Sherlock Holmes,, creo) 
Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

lavecilla said:


> Y no estoy de acuerdo porque olvidas lo principal, es decir, el significado de la tan traída y llevada expresión, que si lo repasas, comprobarás que habla de _*valerse de*_, de _*salvarse *_y de _*conseguir*_, mientras que en tu narración ni te vales ni te salvas ni consigues.



No. La expresión viene a cuento de que uno se agarra a lo que puede para intentar salvar una situación, incluso si es algo tan inverosímil como un clavo ardiendo. Así hay que entenderlo, y lo demás es querer buscar tres (¿o eran cinco?) pies al gato.


----------



## lavecilla

.
No, Jonno, no es lo mismo decir *no deberías mencionar tal cosa *que decir *no hables*. De todos modos te pido disculpas. Entiendo que son frases espontáneas que se suelen intercambiar entre amigos, aunque sean virtuales, y no pasa nada. Lamento que te lo hayas tomado así.

Bueno, pues yo os dejo hasta el lunes porque me voy con mi coche de fin de semana. Por cierto que ayer lo tuve que aparcar al sol y cuando volví no se podía tocar la chapa: estaba *ardiendo*. Y luego, por dentro, el volante, la palanca de cambio, el freno de mano... en fin, todo estaba *ardiendo *(me recordó a un famoso clavo). Se diría que aquí ya estamos en pleno verano.

A seguir bien y a pasarlo bien.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Si el clavo sólo estuviese caliente o muy caliente, no sería perceptible  antes de agarrarlo. La gracia del dicho es que, incluso viendo que está  ardiendo (y para ello es necesario que esté incandescente) y que por  tanto te vas a quemar, uno se agarra a él, como último recurso, a la  desesperada, para intentar solventar una situación (se consiga o no se  consiga finalmente salvar). De hecho, muchas veces, al hilo de una  discusión, utilizamos la expresión para recriminar a otro que algo que  argumenta no vale, que sólo es un intento desesperado por salirse con la  suya (así que en realidad no ha salvado la situación).


----------



## nomen

En cualquier caso, sería recomendable si uno tiene tiempo para ello, en caso de apuro vital, antes de agarrarse a un "clavo ardiendo" ver si al lado, a nuestro alcance, hay un "cabo chamuscado"
Saludos


----------



## WUPPIE

"En cuanto al _*cabo*_, *Nomen*,  ya esperaba yo una respuesta parecida en el sentido de que el cabo  puede ser muy largo muy largo" (Lavecilla)

Voy a meter un poco de baza diciendo simplemente que el cabo _no puede_ ser muy largo. Cabo viene del _caput_ latino = cabeza. Podría ser una cuerda muy larga, pero no un cabo, que es sólo la punta de la cuerda.
Esperemos no vernos en ese apuro.
Saludos
Wuppie


----------



## nomen

Ya esperaba yo también esa respuesta estimado/a WUPPIE.
En la mayoría de los usos, el "cabo" no es un punto, si no una porción, una línea. "Atando cabos", así se  desprende  de lo que DRAE dice:
cabo1.
(Del lat. caput, cabeza).
2. m. Extremo o parte pequeña que queda de algo. Cabo de hilo, de vela.
4. m. En algunos oficios, hilo o hebra.
6. m. Lengua de tierra que penetra en el mar. El cabo de Buena Esperanza.
13. m. Mar. cuerda (‖ de atar o suspender pesos).
En cualquier caso, si vamos a la etimología, (al cabo de inicio), una cabeza no es un punto, sino un conjunto con notables asideros, ya sea pelo, orejas, narices,,,. 
Saludos


----------

